# Tunnel By The River Irwell, Ewood Bridge, Rossendale.



## CHEWY (Jan 2, 2011)

Finding loads of stuff i haven't posted before in the depths of the laptop..




i've known about this tunnel for years, but finally decided to investigate it further.
every time i've been in the area before, i didn't have torch or a camera (usually just my fishing rod).

it starts off quite tall, but soon stoops to 2foot x 2foot in places.
i went as far as i could, but it got very stodgy with thick mud, so decided to leave it and go back with waders and kneepads soon.

only when i got home and looked at the pics, i noticed a strange wheel blocking the tunnel and going any further.

as far as i can tell, the tunnel is a water run off for a nearby mill  



*The Pics*
























a close up of the wheel (taken from pic 4)





​


----------



## night crawler (Jan 2, 2011)

Is that a spider web I see inthe last two. Dammed if I'd have gone up a 2 foot square tunnel. Well done on that.


----------



## tommo (Jan 2, 2011)

it is a cool looking tunnel and it would be good to find out about the wheel


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 2, 2011)

wish i had ventured that few extra feet now if the wheel was that close.
the last pic looks like the wheel is in a pipe or some kind of housing, with a second wheel behind it.. or is it just me?
could've met the spider too if i'd carry on


----------



## 3domfighter (Jan 3, 2011)

It was a shame there wasn't too much room for us all in that tunnel.


----------

